# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  ؟؟ملرعبب شوي هههههههههه

## ريمي

جرت احداث هذه القصه في بلده صغيره في ولايه لويسيانا

حتى ولو بدت احداث هذه القصه كقصص الفرد هتشهوك لكنها حقيقيه

هذا رجل كان واقفا على جانب الطريق يريد ايقاف سياره 

للذهاب للبلده المجاوره في ليلة شديدة الظلام في وسط العاصفه

الليل مر ببطء ولم تمر سيارة عابره

كانت العاصفة شديده لم يكن يستطيع ان يرى وطء رجليه

اخيرا ..

(مرت سيارة تسير ببطء كانها شبح (مهب الشبح المرسدس شبح صدقي 

خرجت من خلف الظلام مرت ببطء متجهة اليه حتى توقفت عنده

ركب الرجل داخل السيارة واغلق الباب

!!بعدها تأكد انه لا يوجد سائق لهذه السياره

السيارة بدأت تتحرك ببطء مرة اخرى

بدأ الرعب يدب في قلب الرجل

وبدأت السياره تسرع قليلا

اقتربت السياره من منعطف خطير جدا

الرجل بدا يدعو ربه من اجل البقاء على قيد الحياة

لا محالة السياره سوف تخرج عن الطريق وسوف يواجه الموت !

فجأه قبل المنعطف بقليل دخلت يد من النافذه وامسكت الدركسون

وقادت السياره عبر المنعطف بأمان

اصبح الرجل فرحا مع وجود الخوف والرهبه في قلبه

الرجل اصبح يرى اليد تدخل من النافذة مرات متكررة

كلما وصلوا إلى احد المنعطفات

اخيرا ..

قرر الرجل الهروب من السياره

فقفز من السياره وذهب الى اقرب بلده وكان مبتلا وفزعا

ذهب الى احد البارات وبدأ يخبر قصته المخيفه والمرعبه للجميع

بعدما تأكدوا من هيئته انه غير سكران او ناقص العقل 

وكان الجميع ينصت للقصه

في اثناء ذلك وبعد حوالي نصف ساعه

دخل رجلان الى نفس البار

وعندما شاهدوا الشخص المرعوب

قال احدهما للاخر:

اقول ابوي موب هاذا الدلخ الي ركب في الددسن وحنا ننتعها ؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
حلى

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلا شو هالقصص الي بتحكي فيها
وين شفتيها عشان اتابعها

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:

----------


## المتميزة

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

:Icon31: يسلمو :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## النورس الحزين

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو :SnipeR (62): 
هههههههههههههههههههه :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المشاركة للجميع

----------


## عوكل

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
 :Smile:   :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## mutasemmm

:Bl (19):

----------


## mutasemmm

ابو حرحش يشهدلك يابنت الاصل ( ابصملك على العشرة )

----------

